# Wi-fi inconsistent



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

Is anyone having issue with wifi dropping and reconnecting regularly? Mine keeps dropping out, it's not even good enough to download an entire rom without disconnected and stopping the download.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine works fine. Sorry ur having trouble. Have u confirmed that it is your phone and not your wifi?

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

It happens on every wifi I connect to. All my other devices work fine on the same wifi, so I'm almost positive it's the device. What's worse is it doesn't happen on cm7...


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"phishfi said:


> It happens on every wifi I connect to. All my other devices work fine on the same wifi, so I'm almost positive it's the device. What's worse is it doesn't happen on cm7...


It did for me when I was on the froyo version of miui with the 13 baseband. All fixed with the gb upgrade.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Are u on the latest version of miui? 1.9.16 as of the date of this post

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> It did for me when I was on the froyo version of miui with the 13 baseband. All fixed with the gb upgrade.


That's what I had originally thought was the issue. This was happening ever since I started with the 13 baseband. What's worse is now every time I try to change the baseband (back to 12P, or even just reloading the 13P baseband files) it gives me an error.

I am using 9.16 now.


----------



## stabbedintheface (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the same issue. My wifi will actually connect and stay connected. But randomly I will get zero data. I know its not the router as I have other devices operating just fine, and my wifes stock/rooted DX works fine also.


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

Sadly I have dealt with this very issue from day one with my X.

For some reason it randomly disconnects WiFi even though the notification icon sticks around.

Rooted gb atm.

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------

